# Cold Smoked Coho Salmon



## atomicsmoke (Mar 30, 2017)

I scored some Coho salmon file - rare fish in our supermarkets. It was a bargain actually. Over 11lbs.













IMG_20170329_195348.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 30, 2017






Trimmed the bellies and tails.













IMG_20170329_200434.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 30, 2017






I usually just dry salt it. But will try the wet+dry cure I saw here (SmokingAl, bbally).


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

Awesome Score, are they fresh and never been frozen?  What river they out of? Farm raised maybe? fresh water and not salt? looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 30, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Awesome Score, are they fresh and never been frozen?  What river they out of? Farm raised maybe? fresh water and not salt? looking forward to following your progress.


Frozen, wild, pacific (that's what it says on the package). What River? You gotta be kidding...Next time I will ask the gorcer for the name of the guy who caught them.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Frozen, wild, pacific (that's what it says on the package). What River? You gotta be kidding...Next time I will ask the gorcer for the name of the guy who caught them.


No not kidding, for example, Alaska Sockeye Salmon (Reds) Caught in the Copper River in Alaska are a highly sought after over any other red Salmon caught in Alaska for one reason. 

Coho Salmon aka Silver salmon are second on the list of Alaska fish.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 30, 2017)

They are probably from BC.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 30, 2017)

Beautiful slabs of fish Atomic....   Enjoy....


----------



## tropics (Mar 30, 2017)

Cold smoked is the only way I eat them

Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 30, 2017)

I will hot smoke the tails/bellies.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> They are probably from BC.


That info wasn't on the package? Not trying to beat you up over your fish, it was only a question. People nowaday who are all health food concuss, are also hypocrites just because they hear someone says something and it's now law!

Salmon, just not any old fish,  Alaska salmon are highly sought after for their omega-3 fish oil benefits. Alaska Copper River Salmon  have the highest fat fish oil, because of the long journey they have to make up river from the ocean up to their spawning grounds. All the other Alaskan Salmon Are second and down on that list. 

People also don't realize the majority of the Alaska Salmon caught commercially are all flash frozen and stored in big freezer warehouses for up to two years or more before being shipped and sold at your local grocery stores.

Alaska Salmon is a commodity, just like Pork Bellies. It's all about supply and demand!  Only difference is Alaska Salmon are Wild and mother nature controls their spawning and reprecroperation, most all your boxed frozen alaska fish has been sitting.

I am not posting this to cause any problems, it's just information for those who might be buying frozen salmon and or any other frozen fish at a smoking deal, now they know why it's priced accordingly.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 30, 2017)

I heard of Copper River salmon - never had it. Would like to try some.

I am smack in the middle of the continent. I don't expect the same fish choice and price that folks in Alaska or the coasts have. Winter is not summer and frozen is not fresh. If properly packed (these were) I am more than happy to pay less than an arm and a leg for frozen fish. Just to give you an idea: these were selling for the same price as pink salmon (also frozen).


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 30, 2017)

416bigbore,

Do you have a reputable source behind the "2 years in a warehouse" claim?


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> 416bigbore,
> 
> Do you have a reputable source behind the "2 years in a warehouse" claim?


I only lived in AK and seen that is how it was being done. I even been out on the boats fishing for Alaska Salmon. I am sure you could call the number from your package and inquire more as to the history of that fish and when it was Caught.

Just know one thing, if there was to be a problem with your fish or anyone's fish, the food and health inspector people would find the original source of origin and flag all the bad fish. And yes they would know who caught it and the date it come off their boat.

Seafood regulations are just like Beef and Pork for a reason. I am not trying to stir any issues with your post. I am curious to see your end product. I could also start my own post with pics of my Alaska Reds with sea lice still on the fish, and that to is a better fish for when it hits the fresh water and starts to die.

I am all about good fish and catching them is the fun of it!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 30, 2017)

Not really concerned about the fish I bought...just would like to learn more about this outrageous 2 year commecial storage.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Not really concerned about the fish I bought...just would like to learn more about this outrageous 2 year commecial storage.


Outrageous or not? You need to first understand most of those Salom have a 7 year return to spawning grounds and die life cycle. The fish market like any other commodity is controlled by supply and demand. If there is a good fishing year and a surplus of fish, they hold some back for a bad slow year.

Raw Honey same way, Good wet year flowers grow plenty of food for bees and extra honey at the end of the season, Honey is cheap at the store. Take a dry year where it's hot and nothing wants to grow, price of honey is through the roof! That's why a hold over surplus helps the produces and also keeps the prices stay somewhat reasonable for consumers.

Old Surplus, not saying it's bad will get market down and sold that way, because it is not fresh!  Does that explanation help?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 30, 2017)

Let's stay on salmon. Since you say this is normal business it must be documented. Would really like if you could cite an official source.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 30, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Outrageous or not? You need to first understand most of those Salom have a 7 year return to spawning grounds and die life cycle. The fish market like any other commodity is controlled by supply and demand. If there is a good fishing year and a surplus of fish, they hold some back for a bad slow year.
> 
> Raw Honey same way, Good wet year flowers grow plenty of food for bees and extra honey at the end of the season, Honey is cheap at the store. Take a dry year where it's hot and nothing wants to grow, price of honey is through the roof! That's why a hold over surplus helps the produces and also keeps the prices stay somewhat reasonable for consumers.
> 
> Old Surplus, not saying it's bad will get market down and sold that way, because it is not fresh!  Does that explanation help?


Inaccurate.  These fish have a 3 year average life cycle, some a little longer, and some even shorter if they're precocious.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Inaccurate.  These fish have a 3 year life cycle, some even shorter if they're precocious.


Where do you live again?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The fish I speak of are very regulated and studied for a reason. The Alaska game and fish post this type of information all the time for the Sport Fisherman. I didn't make this up! 

Example being. A bad forest fire in Alaska will produce lots of airborne ash etc. This ash will fall to the ground and cover the river beds where the fish eggs are, in return  having a low fish number count of these same fish hatchling heading back up the same stream in which they were born to spawn, 7 yrs earlier. MOST!  

So this is why they study these fish and their habitats like they do to make sure they are not overfished, in case of a low fish number count back up the rivers to spawn.

We don't get to fish if these numbers are not met each year. They will close the fishing off to both sportsman and commercial fisheries, game over till next year kind of a deal!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 30, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Where do you live again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the shore of Lake Michigan, one of the world's best sport coho fisheries, that's where.  Search coho lifespan, and you'll see that AVERAGE is 3 years.  Go ahead:  I'll wait.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

Alaska and Lake michigan are two absolutely didn't bodies of water and Salmon species! Isn't Lake michigan fresh water and the largest body of land locked fresh water in the world? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The Alaska Salmon I speak of are apples and oranges to yours, Salt water.


----------



## dls1 (Mar 30, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Outrageous or not? *You need to first understand most of those Salom have a 7 year return to spawning grounds and die life cycle.* The fish market like any other commodity is controlled by supply and demand. If there is a good fishing year and a surplus of fish, they hold some back for a bad slow year.
> 
> Raw Honey same way, Good wet year flowers grow plenty of food for bees and extra honey at the end of the season, Honey is cheap at the store. Take a dry year where it's hot and nothing wants to grow, price of honey is through the roof! That's why a hold over surplus helps the produces and also keeps the prices stay somewhat reasonable for consumers.
> 
> ...


Alaskan salmon reach sexual maturity and can stay at sea from 2 to 7 years, although this varies by species. For example,

Chinook: mature after 3-7 years
Sockeye: mature after 4-5 years
Chum: mature after 3-5 years
Pink: mature at 2 years
Coho: mature at 3-4 years


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 30, 2017)

OK fellows. I can pointlessly argue on my own thread but if you want to do it please start your own.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 30, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Alaska and Lake michigan are two absolutely didn't bodies of water and Salmon species! Isn't Lake michigan fresh water and the largest body of land locked fresh water in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've yet to cite any source, including what atomic had asked you to do earlier.  Here, let me show you how it's done:

http://www.fisheries.noaa.gov/pr/species/fish/coho-salmon.html

There you go, sport.  This is only one of many recitations that show the coho--regardless of location--is a 3 year fish.  In this instance, it cites that it migrates back from a marine environment into a freshwater environment to spawn and die--after 3 years.  Let's see some data, 416.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

dls1 said:


> Alaskan salmon reach sexual maturity and can stay at sea from 2 to 7 years, although this varies by species. For example,
> 
> Chinook: mature after 3-7 years
> Sockeye: mature after 4-5 years
> ...


I am not seeing King Salmon on that list? The Daddy of all Salmons. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There has been documentation of tagged King Salmon going up the Kenai River in Alaska, Spawning and returning back into the Ocean! Now how does that work?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I guess those fish didn't NOT get big for a reason?


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 30, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> I am not seeing King Salmon on that list? The Daddy of all Salmons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.  My.  Goodness.

FYI, a King is a Chinook.  But, please, do carry on, as this gets more amusing by the minute....


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 30, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> OK fellows. I can pointlessly argue on my own thread but if you want to do it please start your own.


My apology for the hijack, atomic:  I'll leave this thread with you.  It is apparent facts are irrelevant to some who cannot even cite their sources.  Again, apologies.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 30, 2017)

No worries. The thread was already out in the sticks before you joined.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Oh.  My.  Goodness.
> 
> FYI, a King is a Chinook.  But, please, do carry on, as this gets more amusing by the minute....


Thread post reads Coho Salmon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 30, 2017)

Are we going to smoke fish in this thread or argue about salmon? 

GEEZ! 

What type of smoke are you going to use? Or are you afraid to mention it just in case it's not the best old growth alder???


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 30, 2017)

Dirt,

Alder , so no risk there:-). But I have few days before I reach that stat stage.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Dirt,
> 
> Alder , so no risk there:-). But I have few days before I reach that stat stage.


Is Alder Native where you are at?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 30, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Is Alder Native where you are at?


There is some native alder in this province. But I am using pellets from amazn.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

OK I just didn't know how far Alder grew South, So that's why I asked and didn't know if it was plentiful or not for you?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 30, 2017)

I see alder when we go for a walk in the woods. But I don't think is the same as the one out west.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

I would be willing to guess that your local conservationist would be able to tell you more about it and if it's ok to Smoke with? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I am used to Oak and Ash wood here in ND as our hardwood for smoking. When I went to Ak and was told Alder was there hardwood of choice, for me it was more of a softer cotton wood type wood. It seemed to work ok and I had no issues with it. Something different was all.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2017)

All I can add is I'm looking forward to seeing the Lox!

I make mine from the farmed fillets at Sam's Club & they are as good as any lox that I have eaten out of a Deli.

Al


----------



## cmayna (Mar 31, 2017)

atomicsmoke,  How long are you brining in each wet and dry batch?   Sounds yummy for the tummy.  Needs pics of smoker in action.

Oh and BTW.... The sexual maturity life span of Alder pellets from Amazen products is only 2 years and 3 months, so you need to watch it dude!  Otherwise go with wild harvested fig branches


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 31, 2017)

I am not doing two batches- just one. Actually the wetcure is not really a cure but to 'reset' porosity as per bbally's tutorial. Will see if it makes it better. The fish is in wet cure for only 30min. Dry cure 48h (which quickly becomes wet cure due to the liquid pulled from the salmon).

Do you think Todd's alder pellets are traceable? Will he be able to tell me where the tree lived? I wonder if they were previously frozen. Wild or farmed? How long were they stored before shipping? I thought i had a good handle on cold smoked salmon...so many questions.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 31, 2017)

And the.....  there's the species and taxa types you should know....

Alnus acuminata       Andean Alder

Alnus cordata            Italian Alder

Alnus cremastogyne   Long Peduncled Alder

Alnus firma                  Kyūshū

Alnus formosana         Formosan Alder, Formosa Alder

Alnus fruticosa            Siberian Alder

Alnus glutinosa           Black Alder, European Alder, Common Alder

Alnus incana              Grey Alder

Alnus incana ssp. hirsuta              Manchurian Alder

Alnus incana ssp. oblongifolia      Arizona Alder

Alnus incana ssp. rugosa              Speckled Alder

Alnus incana ssp. tenuifolia           Thin leaf Alder, Mountain Alder

Alnus japonica              Japanese Alder

Alnus jorullensis            Mexican Alder

Alnus mandshurica ¡ ?

Alnus maritima                Seaside Alder

Alnus matsumurae           Honshu (Japan)

Alnus nepalensis               Nepalese Alder

Alnus nitida                       Himalayan Alder

Alnus oblongifolia (syn. Alnus incana ssp. oblongifolia)        Arizona Alder

Alnus orientalis                  Oriental Alder, Syrian Alder

Alnus pendula ¡ ?Alnus rhombifolia           White Alder

Alnus rubra                      Red Alder

Alnus serrulata                  Hazel Alder, Tag Alder, Smooth Alder

Alnus sieboldiana (オオバヤシャブシ in Japanese)

Alnus subcordata                  Caucasian Alder

Alnus trabeculosa ¡ ?Alnus viridis             Green Alder

Alnus viridis ssp. crispa                            Mountain Alder

Alnus viridis ssp. fruticosa                       Siberian Alder

Alnus viridis ssp. sinuata                         Sitka Alder, Slide Alder

Alnus viridis ssp. viridis                            Eurasian Alder

Read more from article source: http://www.treenames.net/ti/alnus/alnus.html#ixzz4cup6uec7
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution Share Alike


----------



## cmayna (Mar 31, 2017)

Ah  a dry cure.  Thanks for the clarification.  Similar to when I do smoked lox by rinsing the fish after an 8 hour stint in a dry brine.  Rinse (refresh) for 30 minutes, but then for my method it goes into a wet brine for another  8 hours, etc.    So many different recipes, so much good food.  Looking forward in seeing some finish product pics.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 31, 2017)

I will try yours next. Have some sockeye in the freezer.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 3, 2017)

Done smoking












20170402_135419-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 3, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks good....    I'd eat it...


----------



## tropics (Apr 3, 2017)

So when are we going to see some thin slices LOL Points

Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 3, 2017)

Slicing time...

But first skinning













20170403_204041-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 3, 2017


















20170403_205712-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 3, 2017







And sliced....












20170403_204753-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 3, 2017






Had some before supper. Feels like butter, tons of fat. Can't stop eating it.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 3, 2017)

Hot smoked the tails and belly yesterday , along with some trout file.

With blue cheese dip












20170403_174511.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 3, 2017


----------



## cmayna (Apr 4, 2017)

Looks fantastic!!  Good job  - point!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank you. Can't wait to get home tonight and have some more.

Pulling sockeye out of the freezer tonight. For another round.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Apr 4, 2017)

That salmon with the blue cheese dip?  Amazing combo--nice work, atomic.  I've done similar with salmon skin side down on foil, the skin sticks to the foil, and the meat literally slides off.  Some smoke is choked off by the foil, it sure makes it easier for me.  I'll have to try your method soon.  Well done, sir.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you Groucho. The coho tail/belly pieces and the trout were hot smoked in a big chief smoker.

The meat just comes off the skin after cooking.

The blue cheese dip was made with (home made) mayo. While that tasty, the yoghurt based blue cheese dip pairs better with coooked fish (imo at least).


----------



## tropics (Apr 5, 2017)

I am so glad I have 2 packs frozen for Easter Points 

Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 18, 2017)

Time for another round








I trimmed the thin parts and now is in the fridge covered in salt


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 19, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Time for another round
> 
> View attachment 341388
> 
> ...




I have to ask...

are they fresh and never been frozen?  What river they out of? Farm raised maybe? fresh water and not salt?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 19, 2017)

Ha..ha..this is my "add more water" now, isn't it?

Fresh this time....3.2kg after trimming.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 22, 2017)

Nice and dry and ready for smoke.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 22, 2017)

Pellicle looks perfect...  Should make for some great tasting fish...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 22, 2017)

I had some sockeye trim in the freezer too. But even with that it wasn't enough for a happy full Big Chief. So i got about 8lbs of trout. Here it is dry curing with the bellies and the tails.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 22, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Pellicle looks perfect...  Should make for some great tasting fish...


Before joining SMF i would have only made sure it was dry enough. Didn't know about the pellicle.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 22, 2017)

The trout and coho/sockeye tails/bellies ready to go under the fan.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 22, 2017)

I think the pellicle acts as a natural casing...  keeping moisture and fat inside while allowing for smoke penetration...   I've smoked fish both ways UNTIL I learned about a pellicle..  same with pork and beef..  Now I make sure all meat has a pellicle..  makes a big difference in the finished product...  IMO...
The trout looks awesome...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 25, 2017)

I usually make a faux salmon tartare with the end pieces (left after slicing). With the fall upon us i thought i'd try something new: spaghetti squash topped with cold smoked coho. After baking the squash and "raking" the spaghetti, i tossed in a few knobs of butter, salmon on top, a few drops of  olive oil, backyard chive and voila - a delicious meal. The squash sweetness blends perfectly with the salty salmon. The textures too complement each other.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 25, 2017)

How can I live in Toronto and Nawlins at the same time...  between you and Foamheart, my allegiance is torn apart...


----------

